# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Xanthi Scan...

## PaNtErAz

Me ena proxeiro scan pou ekana simera ebgala 2 diktyakia stin xAnthi me SSID: 67100 kai edunet-e ... Den xero kanenos ti einai!!! Opios xerei as mou pei..

----------


## dti

Το edunet-e προφανώς είναι το ασύρματο σχολικό δίκτυο, το οποίο όπου νά'ναι θα κάνει αρκετά έντονη την παρουσία του πανελλαδικά.

----------


## PaNtErAz

Xm... simera ebgala kai allo edunet. Ena edunet-e kai ena edunet-w  ::

----------


## kouk

> Xm... simera ebgala kai allo edunet. Ena edunet-e kai ena edunet-w


edunet είναι το όνομα του πανελλήνιου δικτύου για την εκπαίδευση.
Βασικά είναι η προσπάθεια (είναι σε φάση ολοκλήρωσης) να έχουν όλα τα σχολεία της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης υπηρεσίες internet (email, webpage και άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως VoD).
Προφανώς στον δήμο Ξάνθης χρησιμοποιείται κάποιο wireless link.

----------


## dti

> Xm... simera ebgala kai allo edunet. Ena edunet-e kai ena edunet-w


Μήπως είναι ανατολικά (*e*ast) και δυτικά (*w*est) της πόλης αυτά τα ap's ?

----------

